# Heart Murmur diagnosis



## lovecp (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi all,

Just found you all and am so relieved! I'm very interested in sharing health info on our aging cockapoos with you all. I just learned my wonderful 13 year old "young" cockapoo has a heart murmur and was just shocked. I would so value and appreciate sharing and learning any information from you all if this diagnosis is something you are familiar with yourselves. Or could direct me to great resources. Thank you!!

Mary


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Heart murmers can appear at any age. but most commonly found in puppies. it tends to go away. but most dogs live a long and happy life. 

however at 13 you need to start exspecting problems to arrise. what has your vet said aboit it was he worried.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I have had two elderly dogs with heart murmers - one a GSD and one a JR. Neither had a severe murmer and it was just a watching brief - the vet said to be particularly vigilant about them coughing when they were at rest, I seem to remember. Both dogs lived to a good age (GSD 13 and a half) and JR (16 and a half). For neither of them were their hearts the reason that we had to make the decision to have them PTS. 
Old dogs are your most wonderful and faithful friends and it is the worst part of dog ownership watching your loved, loyal companion becoming old and infirm.
Enjoy every day - store up memories and love your old one - helping them to keep cool in the heat and warm in the cold is one way that you can make life more comfortable for them. Ensuring that they maintain a healthy weight is important too - some old dogs pile on the pounds and others get skinny - like people.
In my opinion your dog wants most to be with you - as much as possible and that is what makes them the most happy. So as long as that is possible you enjoy your dog


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

My cavalier was diagnosed with a heart mumur at 10 and he lived till 17.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

We had a Cavi diagnosed at a year with a heart murmur. He lived until he reached 10, but it was cancer that got him.


----------



## jedonspring (Jul 5, 2013)

Our cockapoo Simon was diagnosed with a stage 3 murmur when he was 6 or 7. Back then we just kept up vet visits and monitoring. As time went by the murmur progressed until it was loud enough to hear if you just put your head down at his level. The murmur turned into severe arythemia in both chambers of his heart and his blood flow could not keep up with his body's needs. Simon passed away in May at 13.5 years old. In hindsight, I think I would have had the baseline tests done, electrocardiogram, etc., and perhaps he could have made it longer. on different meds. He took 3 at the end - Vetmedin, enilapril, and lasix. The good news (if it can be considered good) is that this condition was not painful for him. It did, however, restrict his activity some, as we needed to carry him up the stairs when he had to go out. I'd say just watch your little one closely, and if you can, bring him to a specialist.


----------

